# DOW XPS insulation - WallMate vs CladMate?



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

Just had my basement done, almost went your route and after all my investigation decided on closed cell spray foam. Found a local company who did it for less then it would have cost me to do it myself. You never get the yield out of the diy tanks. If they say 600 bf your lucky to get 450-500. I paid $1 per sq get per inch. Paid for 2 inches but they went much thicker. Best part is no joints to tape, no gaps and no work for me. Most air leaks are at the rim Joyce. With spray foam they are 100% sealed, no way to do that with foam board. May cost more but you get what you pay for.


----------

